# Am I annoying my professor?



## morton (Oct 10, 2013)

I like to talk with the professor during office hours because I am too shy to talk aloud in front of the whole class. I am meeting with the professor once a week during his office hours. Do you think professors get annoyed when a student always visits them?


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Once a week is fine -- especially if your school is on the quarter system. Hell, I'm to paranoid to see my professor, or even get tutoring.


----------



## morton (Oct 10, 2013)

Slumknox said:


> Once a week is fine -- especially if your school is on the quarter system. Hell, I'm to paranoid to see my professor, or even get tutoring.


My school does not have a quarter system. I feel bad whenever I visit her because I don't want to burden her... idk

Thanks for your reassurance, guys!


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've always heard that professors love it when students stop by to see them during office hours. One of the reasons they have office hours is to be available for their students.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Greenleaf62 said:


> I've always heard that professors love it when students stop by to see them during office hours. One of the reasons they have office hours is to be available for their students.


Exactly what I thought too! I mean, a lot of professors have office hours so that their students can visit them and get help. If you are seeing them during that designated time, it's not like you are causing them any trouble. I know there are a couple of professors that actually see it as a student being more keen on learning and respect that. Either way, I think it's good when a professor recognizes you as a student, especially one that cares a lot about their work.


----------



## morton (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope you guys are right. I get really anxious about spending other people's time.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

That doesn't sound particularly annoying. There was this one girl in my classes that would speak to the lecturers after every class and go to their office once (or multiple times) a day.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Definitely not annoying at all. It's good to forge relationships with your professors, as they may come in handy for an academic referral or similar later (plus professors are usually interesting people!).


----------

